# Good Christmas Gifts for Pigeons?



## atti (Nov 8, 2009)

I have 3 pigeons. Rocky, the one I raised from a baby, is easy- he loves any cat toy he can pick up and makes noise- also loves pen caps, remotes and computers.

Reva is bedridden (posted about that in the injured pigeon forum). She seems alarmed when I put a toy near her. But I've noticed when I wear a shirt with a raised design, or a coat with a patch on it, she likes to peck at it. Maybe an embroidered cloth of some kind?

Leo is a wild pigeon recovering from a pellet gun wound. I'll give him a bell in his cage just in case, but some type of treat might be better for him. Do pigeons like those honey-coated treats made for other birds? Or would a simple millet spray be better?

These guys already get chopped peanuts in the evening and a few shelled sunflower seeds in the morning. I've never been able to get them to eat any kind of of vegetable or fruit- and I have tried. I'd welcome any treat suggestions.


----------



## TwinkieSlug (Oct 6, 2009)

Do pijs like fruit? Is it ok for them? A grape with grain treats pushed into it might be fun(?) My pijs don't play yet. They have cat toys. Somehow I always catch the toys wandering off in a dog's mouth LOL. I'm going to try a mirror.


----------



## atti (Nov 8, 2009)

I've tried grapes but they didn't eat them. It's still worth a try. In the past I've had chickens and ducks that LOVED grapes. I think the indoor birds I've had liked them too.

When Rocky is in the bathroom he loves to look at himself in the mirror. He seems to know it isn't another bird. Guess he's just vain!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

atti said:


> ...Do pigeons like those honey-coated treats made for other birds? Or would a simple millet spray be better?
> 
> These guys already get chopped peanuts in the evening and a few shelled sunflower seeds in the morning. I've never been able to get them to eat any kind of of vegetable or fruit- and I have tried. I'd welcome any treat suggestions.


For pigeons, the plain millet spray will probably be more popular than the sweeter version. In moderation, other treats are hemp seeds, shelled sunflower seeds, and safflower seeds - high fat seeds. 



TwinkieSlug said:


> Do pijs like fruit?...


 Generally, the preference seems to be more for the occasional greens - chopped romain lettuce or kale. Some birds enjoy finely chopped broccoli or carrots.


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

My Stanley love twist ties. At first he didn't really play with them but after a couple days of them being in his cage he started carrying them around and building nests with them. Also he loves scrambled eggs, in a small amount of course. 

This is kind of a side note but I did read in a pigeon health book that you should avoid giving broccoli because it can cause gas to develop inside the pigeon and since they have no way of releasing it they can experience serious health issues. They say to avoid anything in the cabbage family including brussels sprouts and cauliflower.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Good to know about the cabbage family.

If you have a sunny window, start a pot of lettuce for your birds. Start two, so you can alternate weekly. They love to chose their own greens!


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

That is such a cool idea TerriB, growing your own window sill lettuce! I am going to have to do that!


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

I use rabbit pellets and my birds love them. I'm giving them greens without much success.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Rabbit pellets! I'll try that. I've noticed when my birds fly free in my bedroom, they go for sparkly things, like earrings and jewelry that I leave on the dresser. I find them in the oddest places! So perhaps some little girl sparkly items!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

rabbit pellets! I'll try that!
When I let my pigeons fly free in my bedroom, they go for the sparkly things like earrings and jewelry I leave on the dresser. I find them in the oddest places. So perhaps some sparkly little girl plastic jewelry?


----------

